# First Fish on Fly!



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Congrats on the first fly caught fish.
You can convert a spinning rod to a short flyrod,
by sawing off the bottom portion of the rods grip.
Leave enough to make a fighting butt.
Ain't kosher, but it'll get 'er done.
I do have fun with the bargain barrel at wally world...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

lol I still cant believe my rod broke. The first time I took it out. I had rigged the top section off another rod, but it didn't work for too long. lol The problem with this rod, it doesnt have as much action, so I can't get good cast. It slings the fly toward me instead of away from me like my fly rod did. My girlfriend said she's going to buy me an 8wt fly rod as a deal we did (she crashed a truck at work and I had to fix it...lol) but she's stalling. She keeps saying "next week". So I refuse to buy myself one. I need something heavy enough to fight a big peacock, snook, and tarpon. And I plan on using it for salt water too, so who knows what I might get on there.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That's outstanding man! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] A big congratulations to you. [smiley=1-beer.gif]

Now that you've done it once, be prepared for the real frustration and joy this branch of the sport can bring. ;D Oh, you better get a second job too.


----------



## galleta_loco (Sep 2, 2007)

Here is a neat old wright mcgill pack rod i recently aquired shown in both configurations you just turn the grip around


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> That's outstanding man! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] A big congratulations to you. [smiley=1-beer.gif]
> 
> Now that you've done it once, be prepared for the real frustration and joy this branch of the sport can bring. ;D Oh, you better get a second job too.


x2, it is a vicious circle.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

I think you just invented a carbine flyrod for fighting close quarters in the bush!


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

congrats thats a nice peacock.


----------



## jchin7 (May 17, 2018)

congrats on the first fish on the fly.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jchin7 said:


> congrats on the first fish on the fly.


Dude’s been fly fishing since 2009 but better late than never! Congratulations on your 20th post, you can post your classified ad now!


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Dude’s been fly fishing since 2009 but better late than never! Congratulations on your 20th post, you can post your classified ad now!


I saw about 15 responses here and the name jchin7 on every one of them and my first thought was "Wonder what he's wanting to sell?" I hate weeding thru all the junk to find a real reply.


----------



## JaxFishingAdventures (Dec 8, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Dude’s been fly fishing since 2009 but better late than never! Congratulations on your 20th post, you can post your classified ad now!


😂😂
I'm after 20 just to be able to comment on stuff for sale!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

JaxFishingAdventures said:


> 😂😂
> I'm after 20 just to be able to comment on stuff for sale!


Congratulations. Post your phone number so I can call and give you lowball offers and kick tires in many different voices. I have your number puto!


----------



## JaxFishingAdventures (Dec 8, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Congratulations. Post your phone number so I can call and give you lowball offers and kick tires in many different voices. I have your number puto!


I'm not selling anything. And I never post my real number, just a Google voice one 👍🏼


----------

